# 9 Video Playlist - New Autogeek Car Detailing How-To Videos



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

9 Video Playlist - New Autogeek Car Detailing How-To Videos

Here's the playlist for the entire new video series...






Everything from inside and outside, top to bottom and A to Z


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Mike,looking forward to watching these


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking forward to this also....especially the waterless wash tips and tutorial.

I am surprised that i can not find anywhere in the NE of the UK that does classes for DIY detailers?


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm currently making my way through the videos. I've still got the interior detailing and surface coatings ones to go but, for a newbie like me, I have found them informative and very useful so far and picked up some great tips along the way. 

I was always a little weary about attempting engine bay detailing but after viewing the video I have more confidence to try this now. 

Thanks Mike! :thumb:


----------

